# mysql Standalone Datenbank



## Deficiency (10. Mrz 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren mit mySQL, deswegen poste ich hier mal!

Und zwar schreibe ich ein Java Appl. (Standalone) mit SWT FrontEnd.
Diese Appl. benötigt eine Datenbank (Kundenstamm) und diese möchte ich ("eigentlich") mit mySQL realisieren!

Kann ich nun , ohne das ich den mySQL Server beim Benutzer installiere, auf die DB, bzw. Tabelle zugreifen, und muss ich dafür nur das Verzeichnis unter mysql/data/testdb mit in das Projektverzeichnis tun?

Oder geht da gar nicht! Hab schon viel gegoogelt, aber entweder falsch oder zu blond?!?!?

Wenn das net geht, welche Standalone DB schlagt ihr vor??

Vielen Dank

Defi


----------



## Caffè Latte (11. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

bei MySQL handelt es sich um ein Serversystem, Dateizugriffe sind nicht möglich. Also geht es nicht ohne Installation des ganzen DB-Servers. 

Wenn du "nur" mit Dateien arbeiten willst, dann kannst du auch nur solche DB-Systeme nutzen, die lokal ein Datei nutzen. Dazu gehören u.a. MS-Access, Paradox, DBase. Du brauchst dann (neben dem JDBC-Treiber bzw. der JDBC/ODBC-Brücke) nur zum Erstellen der Datei die passende Software.

Alternativ kannst du bei Standalone-Lösungen statt eines relationalen Datenbanksystems auch XML-Dateien nutzen.

Hoffe es hilft,

Caffè Latte


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mrz 2006)

Deficiency hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welche Standalone DB schlagt ihr vor??



Ich kenne Derby und HSQLDB, die das können.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mrz 2006)

"zu blond" gibt es nicht

generell würde ich sagen, dass du bei so einer Anwendung

"ein Kundenstamm"

für eine Firma unbedingt darüber nachdenken solltest, einen eigenen Datenbankserver aufzusetzen (also klassisches Client-Server). So wie du das vorhast, kann man dein Programm ja dann nur auf einem einzigen Rechner nutzen; und wer will das schon?


----------



## Dukel (12. Mrz 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "zu blond" gibt es nicht
> 
> generell würde ich sagen, dass du bei so einer Anwendung
> 
> ...


Oder er schreibt einen Server mit Hsqwl / Derby und die Clients greifen auf den Server statt auf die DB zu.


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

wenn man eine Firma betreibt, dann muss das nicht heissen, dass dort hunterte bis tausende Workstations installiert sind. Es gibt genügend kleine Organisationseinheiten, für die ein einfaches "workgrouping" ausreicht. Es gibt auch genügend Beispiele kommerzieller Software, die einen Dateizugriff erfordert, eben für die genannte Zielgruppe. Dazu gehören z.B. die ganzen FiBus wie Lexware oder QuickBooks (dies soll keine Referenz für gute Software sein; nur der Markterfolg soll hier den Bedarf an solchen Lösungen demonstrieren).

Mach es doch einfach so: lass den Anwender entscheiden was er will. Über ein Einstellungsmenü kann er auswählen, ob er auf ein dateibasiertes DBMS zugreifen will oder einen Server. Komplizierter wird das Programm insgesamt dann nur dadurch, dass du ggf. verschiedene SQL-Dialekte unterstützen musst.

Just my two cents,

Caffè Latte


----------



## André Uhres (4. Mai 2006)

Deficiency hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Wenn das net geht, welche Standalone DB schlagt ihr vor?...


L-ectron-X hat u.a Derby angesprochen. Hier ist ein Beispiel dazu:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user3690/SimpleApp.java


----------

